# [Solved] Prompt in konsole

## Luc484

Ciao a tutti. Ho un problema che non c'è verso di risolvere, ho provato tutto ma nulla. E' la seconda volta che torna fuori in pochi mesi, ma ora non riesco più a sistemarlo. Ho letto in giro un pò dappertutto, ma tutte le soluzioni che ho provato non hanno risolto nulla. Il problema è che quando avvio il sistema ottengo il prompt, e li tutto ok, se entro in kde ed apro la konsole, non ricevo più il prompt. Ho trovato qualche thread sull'argomento, ed ho fatto tutto, ma nulla. Ho anche provato ad installare l'ultimo aggiornamento ad udev, ma continuo a non avere il prompt. Qualcuno ha idea di quale possa essere il problema? Questo succede solo sul portatile, il desktop non ha mai avuto il problema. Non è che sia successo anche a qualcun altro?

Grazie mille.Last edited by Luc484 on Thu Sep 29, 2005 1:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> E' la seconda volta che torna fuori in pochi mesi, ma ora non riesco più a sistemarlo.

 

La prima come avevi fatto?

Succede sono con Konsole o con tutti i possibili terminali, ad esempio xterm?

Hai provato a vedere i log? (quello che X stampa sulla console: <ctrl>-<alt><f1>, e i log di X e del kernel), perché a occhio sembra un problema di pty non compilati nel kernel.

----------

## Luc484

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La prima come avevi fatto?
> 
> 

 

Questa è strana in effetti. Il sistema era sempre andato benissimo per qualche mese, poi ho avuto questo problema come ti ho detto per la prima volta. La soluzione è stata quella di aggiungere l'utente al gruppo tty. A quel punto avevo di nuovo il prompt ma appariva appena aperta la konsole un messaggio che ora non ricordo più. Visto che funzionava però ero a posto. Non capivo come mai, comunque non ci pensai più. Poi mi sono accorto che qualcosa c'entrava anche il kernel perchè utilizzando un kernel precedente, quel famoso messaggio non lo avevo neanche. Ora ho di nuovo il problema del prompt mancante, ho controllato ma ormai sono già nel gruppo tty, quindi non posso più farci nulla. Avviando il sistema con quel kernel che sembrava avere qualche differenza non ci sono cambiamenti.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Succede sono con Konsole o con tutti i possibili terminali, ad esempio xterm?
> 
> 

 

Ho provato ora xterm e non c'è prompt neanche li.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai provato a vedere i log? (quello che X stampa sulla console: <ctrl>-<alt><f1>, e i log di X e del kernel), perché a occhio sembra un problema di pty non compilati nel kernel.
> 
> 

 

Guarda, ho una barca di roba scritta in cui capisco ben poco, però questo messaggio mi dice qualche cosa, magari c'entra, e tu capisci cosa significa:

```

kdecore (KProcess): WARNING: chownpty failed for device /dev/ptyp0::/dev/ttyp0

```

Che dici? Mi manca qualche cosa dal kernel? Potrebbe anche essere visto che me lo sono compilato io da solo, magari qualche cosa manca, ma non capisco perchè prima funzionasse ed ora non più.

Grazie mille intanto per la risposta.

----------

## randomaze

Già visto questo thread  :Question: 

EDIT:

Googleando ho trovato questo che potrebbe essere il tuo messaggio di errore completo:

```
konsole: cannot chown /dev/pts/0.

Reason: Operation not permitted

konsole: chownpty failed for device /dev/pts/0::/dev/pts/0.

: This means the session can be eavesdroped.

: Make sure konsole_grantpty is installed in

: /usr/bin/ and setuid root.
```

se é così prova a fare anche:

```
ls -l /usr/bin/konsole_grantpty
```

e posta qui il risultato.

----------

## Luc484

Si, già visto. Solo mi chiedevo, queste sono le voci che si dice di attivare:

```

Device Driver -> Character Device -> UNIX98 pty

File System -> Pseudo FileSystem -> devfs (se nn usi UDEV)

File System -> Pseudo FileSystem -> devpts (se nn usi UDEV)

```

io non so cosa sia questo UDEV, quindi non so se devo attivare le ultime due opzioni. Ho notato però che dando:

```

emerge -a udev

```

è installato un pacchetto udev-068. Ciò significa che le ultime due non devo attivarle?

Ad ogni modo ho già provato tutte le combinazioni di quelle voci, selezionato o no, ma non era cmabiato nulla. Se non ricordo male però la prima non era attivata. Poi l'ho lasciata ovviamente attivata.

Si, quello è il messaggio completo che ho anche io. Quando ho visto quell'errore dando la combinazione di tasti che mi hai detto, ho cercato anch'io, ed ho visto che in effetti non c'è:

```

ls: /usr/bin/konsole_grantpty: No such file or directory

```

Posso fare qualche cosa?

Grazie mille ancora.

----------

## Luc484

Noto da google che anche altri in giro hanno lo stesso problema, però non ho trovato neanche una soluzione al momento. Qualcuno ha qualche idea?

Grazie mille.

----------

## randomaze

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> io non so cosa sia questo UDEV

 

 :Shocked: 

udev (e il suo predecessore devfs) sono programmi che si occupano di popolare la cartella dei device. Ci sono svariati topic  e documenti a riguardo.

Controlla se all'avvio viene startato un servizio che si chiama devfs. Se non accade probabilmente usi udev.

----------

## Luc484

No, non vedo nessun devfs. Quindi dovrei usare questo udev. Quindi anche le voci che ho selezionato sono giuste sembra. Però, come ho datto, a questo punto ho il dubbio che non c'entri il kernel. Ho alcune altre versioni precedenti del kernel, ed anche avviando con quelle non cambia nulla. Una di quelle l'ho anche fatta con genkernel, ed anche quella presenta lo stesso problema. Ho visto su alcuni forum che anche li si parla di questo /usr/bin/konsole_grantpty, ma non riesco a trovare qualche informazione su cosa sia. Vedo però che in molti lo hanno. Potrebbe essere li il problema.

Grazie mille per l'aiuto.

----------

## Luc484

Sto chiedendo un pò a tutti in giro, ma sembra che nessuno sappia come risolvere questa cosa. Un tipo su di un forum americano qui, mi ha chiesto di usare konsole come root. Dato che non posso avviare kde come root, ho pensato inizialmente di non poter provare. Poi però mi è venuto in mente di provare così: ho eseguto kde come utente normale, ho utilizzato "run application..." dal menu di kde ed ho avviato konsole come altro utente, root ovviamente. A quel punto la konsole si è aperta ed è apparso il mio bel prompt. Io di permessi ci ho sempre capito ben poco, ma avete qualche idea sul perchè possa essere che root ottenga il prompt e l'utente no?

Scusate i tanti messaggi.

----------

## randomaze

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Io di permessi ci ho sempre capito ben poco, ma avete qualche idea sul perchè possa essere che root ottenga il prompt e l'utente no?

 

Beh si... in generale in questo caso le possibilitá sono due:

1. L'utente non é nel gruppo corretto: questo si verifica sopratutto con audio e cdrom.

2. I permessi di qualche device sono sbagliati.

Sarei per la seconda. Ch'io ricordo non c'é un gruppo particolare per aprire le console.

 Resta da capire: "i permessi di cosa"

Cosa dice:

```
ls -la /dev/ttyp0 
```

?

----------

## Luc484

Ecco qui l'output:

```
sh-3.00# ls -la /dev/ttyp0

crw-rw----  1 root tty 3, 0 Aug 31 21:25 /dev/ttyp0
```

Che dici? Qualche cosa di strano qui?

Grazie mille.

----------

## Luc484

Ho tantato anche un:

```
chmod 0666 /dev/tty*

chmod 0666 /dev/pty*
```

ma non c'è nulla da fare, il problema non stava neanche li. Secondo voi che altro potrei controllare? Sarebbe brutto dover reinstallare tutto solo per questo  :Sad: .

Grazie mille intanto.

----------

## Ic3M4n

mi sa che invece hai qualcosa che non va proprio li...

```
 ls -la /dev/ttyp0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 6  5 set 12:20 /dev/ttyp0 -> pty/s0

```

come vedi il mio di pc è strutturato in maniera differente in quanto /dev/ttyp0 è un symlink a pty/s0.

che ha:

```
crw-rw----  1 root tty 3, 160  5 set 12:20 /dev/pty/s0
```

----------

## Luc484

Ho notato che hai proprio ragione. Anche il mio desktop, che dovrebbe essere in pratica identico al portatile su cui ho il problema, è uguale al tuo. Ho sistemato il problema ed ora è identico al tuo, ma ancora non cambia proprio nulla. Sempre lo stesso problema. Ma che caspita!

----------

## Luc484

Arg! No, aspetta. Ora ho riavviato il sistema, ed è tornato il vecchio ttyp0. Io avevo creato il simlynk corretto, ma ora è tornato da solo come prima. Secondo voi come mai?

Grazie mille.

----------

## Ic3M4n

perchè ad ogni riavvio udev modifica tutto ciò che c'è in /dev.

che versione di udev utilizzi?

----------

## Luc484

La versione è la 068.

----------

## Luc484

Non capisco, ho controllato e la versione che ho sul desktop che funziona perfettamente è la stessa. Che cos'è che potrebbe andare storto?

----------

## Luc484

Finalmente ho risolto. Tutto era dovuto a questa linea in .bashrc. Cancellandola finalmente ho il prompt:

```
#This file is sourced by bash when you log in interactively.

[ -f ~/.bashrc ] && . ~/.bashrc
```

in caso qualcuno dovesse avere lo stesso problema.

Grazie mille a tutti.

----------

